# Tell us about your amazing avheivements



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Tell us about your amazing acheivments and goals
like a hole in one or a double eagle or anything you want to share!!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well the most "amazing" thing that i have ever done is hit the flag on a par three...

so not very special really


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have never intentionally killed anyone on the golf course.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I have never intentionally killed anyone on the golf course.


you have unintentionally then i take it :laugh:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have three aces, all on Par 3's.
147 YD 7 iron
173 YD 5 iron into a stiff breeze
173 YD 7 iron

I combined with an old friend to win my Club's Two Man Best Ball a couple of years ago.

I have played both the front and back 9 at my course in -2, just not at the same time  

Two eagles on Par 4's, numerous eagles on Par 5's.

My Best Ball score on my home course, when taking into consideration all the birdies,eagles and aces would be a smooth 27 under par :laugh: 

However one of the best acheivements I have in golf over the past 25 years is that I have made many many good friends. I owe those friendships to the game of golf.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Fore! said:


> you have unintentionally then i take it :laugh:


Do accidental wildlife "accidents" count?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fore! said:


> you have unintentionally then i take it :laugh:


I'll never tell... :cheeky4:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I killed a Mocking bird once...but that definently wasn't intentional...or was it?? MUWAHAHAHAH!!!


----------

